# The object to your left is now your weapon of choice...



## catalinahx (Jun 8, 2010)

..in the pending zombie Apocalypse. What is it?

*No cheating, no matter how lame the item! Heh. :clap

Me, I have a Marine Corps hat. Yeah... I'll probably go out fairly soon.


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

I sure hope zombies are allergic to chamomile.


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

A hot water bottle.. I'm so dead.


----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

graphing calculator maybe ill calculate some solution


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

I'll be smashing zombies with a large computer speaker. It's about the size of a gallon of milk and fairly heavy to boot, but I've got some serious concerns about its durability.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

touch tablet pen . er NEXT!
house keys .. err NEXT!
moisturizering lotion

well I'm ****ed aren't I.


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

A stack of post its, watch out zombies :twisted


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

A plate full of cookies. Offering cookies to the zombies as an alternative to my brain will buy me time to escape to the wilderness.


----------



## RayOfLight123 (Dec 4, 2009)

My iPod..

Hell no..I'd rather die than break my iPod


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

an Inkpad


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

a 40 pound dumbell. i think a blow to the head with a 40 pound dumbell would kill a zombie, well i hope it would lol


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

A pen, a page ripped from a notebook and 1,13$ in change. At least I've got a pointy thing and some projectiles. I should be able to make it out of the room before they eat me.


----------



## Miami (Jul 21, 2009)

a small rug. sweet!


----------



## sacred (May 25, 2009)

a sock..i could kill a zombie with a sock. wrap it over my hand..shove my fist into the mouth..and keep pushing upward until i get to the brain and rip it out. i imagine rotten zombie flesh is kinda jelly like.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

A cushion! You may as well just surrender now.


----------



## VTinOR (Nov 29, 2010)

A doodle pad....maybe a paper cut?


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

A first aid kit, an AK 47, an armoured jeep and a brain guard.

'you'll never use all that ****' they said! 'it's a waste of money' they said!

Not so high and mighty now, eh? We'll just see who survives this theoretical zombie apocalypse. We'll just see.


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

kiirby said:


> An first aid kit, an AK 47, an armoured jeep and a brain guard.
> 
> 'you'll never use all that ****' they said! 'it's a waste of money' they said!
> 
> Not so high and mighty now. We'll see who survives this theoretical zombie apocalypse. We'll see.


We were fools to have doubted you.


----------



## RyeCatcher86 (Sep 14, 2010)

A teaspoon. Slowly but surely, I'll whack those zombies to a bloody pulp. Or not.


----------



## Miami (Jul 21, 2009)

RyeCatcher86 said:


> A teaspoon. Slowly but surely, I'll whack those zombies to a bloody pulp. Or not.


that reminded me of this vid.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

An Electric Stapler


----------



## The Daydreamer (Oct 19, 2010)

A mug of hot chocolate. I'm screwed. Oh well, I'm sure being a zombie isn't that bad, right?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

my lightsabers, sweet im ready to do some major damage.


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

Antibacterial Hand Sanitizer and cough drops.- Well,at least I'll go with clean hands and a mentho-lyptus soothed throat and nasal passages!!


----------



## EmptyRoom (Jul 28, 2010)

My dog?...


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Plate of cheesy pasta should come in handy


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

A cute disney cushion!


----------



## AlixJ18 (Oct 13, 2010)

An electric guitar : D


----------



## macaw (Sep 6, 2010)

My headset.

Hmm.


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

A can of deoderant, I'll just spray some in the eyes of the Zombies.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

A bag of chips. Zombies like chips, no?


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

My cell phone.

HELP 911 I'M HAVING A ZOMBIE RELATED EMERGENCY!! *click* h...hello?


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Casio keyboard.


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

A jar full of coins, but I'm not giving it to the Zombies cos it's my money.


----------



## FateFilter (Nov 12, 2010)

I have a few pencils. If only they were vampires!


----------



## rainbowOne (Sep 26, 2010)

Paperback on Ancient Rome. Can I bore zombies?


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

A bag of sea salt and balsamic vinegar chips.


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

My computer tower, the zombies can put some more RAM in it for me.


----------



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)

My out of tune guitar with a broken string that's supposed to be in CGCDAD or something. Er, yay? :b


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

A sickeningly whimsical clay model of a hedgehog. I'm the most deadest of you all :cry


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

rainbowOne said:


> Paperback on Ancient Rome. Can I bore zombies?


If it's 'ancient rome' by Simon Baker then my mind is blown. Because that is now the object to my left.

:um


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

A ukulele?

I'm fupped.


----------



## Arachne (Jun 25, 2009)

A pencilcase full of pens to stick into their eyes, and the tissues that are under it to clean them 
And I also have a bottle of nail polish remover... Hopefully it'll be enough ahhaa


----------



## kiasockmonkey (Dec 13, 2010)

A duster mitt. Hope they have allergies!


----------



## hickorysmoked (Mar 7, 2010)

^^ Lmao, that was funny

I have a roll of toilet paper (I have a cold). I have one heck of an arm, so they better prepare!

I took a facebook quiz on if I would survive a zombie apocalypse, and not surprisingly, it said I would. I can't believe some people pick a revolver for a weapon!


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

I like this thread. Uhm, I have a couch cusshion to my left. If I swing it hard enough it might be a good weapon. :um


----------



## Jenikyula gone mad (Nov 9, 2009)

I have a plastic plate with crumbs on it...good for decapitation, eh? Like with those records in Shaun of the Dead. :teeth


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

A grilled cheese sandwich and chocolate milk...
Hope they're hunrgy :um


----------



## VagueResemblance (Apr 17, 2010)

SKS-M rifle, six magazines, 500 extra rounds of ammunition..I think I win?

Usually I don't have guns just laying around but I was cleaning my basement, gun storage included, so everything's all over the place.


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

VagueResemblance said:


> SKS-M rifle, six magazines, 500 extra rounds of ammunition..I think I win?
> 
> Usually I don't have guns just laying around but I was cleaning my basement, gun storage included, so everything's all over the place.


Ok, I want you on my team. Call me as soon as the zombie virus starts spreading.


----------



## catalinahx (Jun 8, 2010)

Figured i'd make another post. Haha. Now I have uhm... a wooden cross. Kinda sucks they're not vampires...


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

A remote control...prepare to be tortured with reruns :b


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

My Trek Mountain bike. It's light enough to be used as a weapon, and at last resort i can hop on it and take off real fast.


----------



## Sanctus (Dec 10, 2010)

one glass,medieval 2 ,dragon age awakening,stronghold collection gamecases to my left and a speaker and ducktape and sorethroat medicine,orange juice and a artificial tree , I AM PREPARED
just dont ask whats on my right ))))


----------



## kiasockmonkey (Dec 13, 2010)

A cat. 

BRING IT ON!


----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)

A shoe, this could work..


----------



## Think_For_Yourself (Dec 7, 2010)

Snowboard; I'm okay with this.


----------



## uhhhbrandon (Dec 21, 2010)

A waterbottle? I'm not sharing!


----------



## MattFoley (Dec 5, 2009)

A cell phone. I guess i could blind them with the camera flash?


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

a laundry bag..........


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

I have a pen in my left pocket! Heres hoping the pen really is mightier than the sword.


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

Laptop AC Adapter...


----------



## Larkspur (Sep 30, 2009)

I have a pink polka-dotted ribbon.
Take that zombies!!!


----------



## Bathory (Dec 26, 2010)

A stuffed dragon. Fried zombays! 

Hey, it could happen.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

I'm sitting with my left side at the edge of my bed, so there is only air just to my left. The closest object on the floor directly to my left is an under-the-bed storage box with jeans in it, though . . .


----------



## Selbbin (Aug 10, 2010)

An empty pepsi bottle... I'm dead.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

USB stick


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

. . . rolling papers?

I guess I could take on the guy with the empty pepsi bottle.


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

Damn, a tv remote.. D:


----------



## SilentOutcast (Oct 26, 2010)

A plastic fork.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

lightsabers


----------



## iuseings (Nov 11, 2009)

I think I could do some harm with floss and nail clippers. If I look behind that I would have a pen, lamp, and a notebook. I have an arsenal!


----------



## Attica! Attica! (Oct 8, 2008)

I have many things to my left.. the closest is a bottle of multi vitamins. I guess i could throw it at someone, lol


----------



## Sabreth (Dec 2, 2004)

A Fushigi ball. 

Finally! A use for it.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

A smiling ladybug pillow. It'll kill 'em with cuteness.


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

An MP3 player...maybe they can rock out? :um


----------



## BluePhoenix54 (Sep 20, 2010)

A laser pen....great, maybe I can blink them to death. :sus


----------



## vulgarman (Jul 4, 2010)

Aluminum ashtray and a serrated bread knife.

AKA, shield and sword!


----------



## heartofchambers (Nov 19, 2009)

my journal containing stuff about my life. :|

I could read it to them and soon after bore them to death


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

a plastic bag


----------



## udontknowme (Jan 2, 2011)

My Guitar. That would actually be a great weapon


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

My gym shorts...tooo change into something more comfortable for battle!!!


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

A spoon, a violin, and some wires. Zombies be feeling the pain soon!!!


----------



## Music Man (Aug 22, 2009)

Watch out zombies, i have a piece of paper!!!!!!
I'll paper cut you to death and the sting will remain for eternity!!


----------



## Cest La Vie (Feb 17, 2010)

An empty plate, glass and a fork. Let the blood battle begin.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

A receipt... I'm going to enjoy watching you die, Mr. Anderson


----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)

A CD, now all I need is some strong light/sunlight and at the right angle I can blind them to death LOL. :b


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

A ps2 controller. That could do some damage if you swing it around like nun chucks.


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

A cushion...i'll suffocate them to death!


----------



## RockIt (Jan 8, 2011)

A transformer and a coffee cup.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

A capo and a packet of breath mints.

Clip the capo to their nose and then choke them with the mints.


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

a can of cherry Diet Dr. Pepper and my glasses.


----------



## UncertainMuffin (Sep 24, 2008)

Geology text book...maybe somewhere in there says where zombies can't survive. I'll be on the look out.


----------



## Music Man (Aug 22, 2009)

jtb3485 said:


> a can of cherry Diet Dr. Pepper and my glasses.


Put the glasses on the zombies, they'll see it's dr pepper and run........:teeth


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Duracell battery..."Eat battery acid you slime!!"


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

A pen. I poke yer frickin' ey out!


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

Well, I guess I could use my cellphone to ALL GLORY TO THE HYPNOTOAD


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

A toenail cutter. Who doesn't run in fear from that? doomsday weapon right there. "noooo, not the toenails!!!!" *clip*


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

My lame keyboard...


----------

